# fermeture de valise



## Luce28

Bonjour à tous, je suis heureuse de trouver ce forum. J'ai déjà lu ici de nombreuses choses très intéressantes, sur divers sujets, et j'apprécie.
Un peu comme cet utilisateur qui ne savait pas comment nommer le bitonio qui sert à plaquer les contrevents... moi j'ai un problème de fermeture de valise:
"Je posai ma valise et en décoinçai les serrures" 
Mais on ne parle pas des "serrures" d'une valise, n'est-ce pas? Et pas de ferrures non plus, je crois... Je veux montrer les trucs en fer qui se relèvent brusquement quand on appuie dessus...
Merci beaucoup à qui m'aidera.


----------



## janpol

C'est drôle : je me suis posé la même question, un jour, en écrivant un texte et je l'ai résolu de façon peu satisfaisante en parlant des "fermetures de la valise". Les marchands de bagages doivent avoir un terme technique précis pour désigner ces... trucs.


----------



## Luce28

Merci janpol, ça fait déjà du bien de constater que je ne suis pas seule à me poser ce genre de questions...


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je parle des _fermoirs_…


----------



## pioupiouz

Peut être " fermetures métalliques" ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Mais _serrures_ n'est pas erroné, puisqu'aussi bien ces fermoirs se bloquent au moyen d'une clé ... ce que je ne sache pas être le cas d'un fermoir classique  . C'est pourquoi je garderais le terme de _*serrures*_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Mais _serrures_ n'est pas erroné, puisqu'aussi bien ces fermoirs se bloquent au moyen d'une clé ... ce que je ne sache pas être le cas d'un fermoir classique  . C'est pourquoi je garderais le terme de _*serrures*_.


Mmmh… Je pinaille (comme d'habitude ! ), mais la *serrure* n'est que la partie du *fermoir* dans laquelle vient s'insérer la clef…


----------



## tie-break

Et simplement : _valise à (double) fermoir métallique ?_


----------



## tie-break

Peut-on parler aussi de _verrous_ ?

_valise à double verrou _


----------



## Luce28

Merci à tous! Oui, "serrures", ça ne me plaisait pas. "Fermoir" m'offre peut-être une  solution, alors que dites vous de ça?

"Je posai ma valise et en déclenchai les fermoirs "


----------



## janpol

... pour... l'ouvrir ?


----------



## pioupiouz

Histoire de contrarier tout le monde "fermoir" fait beaucoup penser à un bijou (collier, bracelet) mais bon encore une lacune de notre si belle langue.


----------



## pioupiouz

C'est à devenir fou quand on y pense ! 
Pour information, il y a des soldes en ce moment sur les valises zippées...


----------



## Nanon

Bon, voilà ce que dit un fabricant français de bagages (je vous fais grâce de la marque) :


> Tous les bagages *** sont munis d'une *fermeture *de sécurité, à combinaison numérique, à clés ou encore à curseurs "bouche-bouche" que l'on peut équiper d'un cadenas. (...)
> 
> Si vous perdez toutes vos clés, pas de panique (...) Relevez le numéro inscrit sur la *serrure *de votre bagage et adressez-vous au dépositaire *** le plus proche (...)



Curseurs "bouche-bouche" (!) : c'est sûrement les fermetures éclair. En effet on place les curseurs l'un en face de l'autre pour y insérer le cadenas.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Luce28 et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

J'avoue dire les serrures aussi... 


Luce28 said:


> Merci à tous! Oui, "serrures", ça ne me plaisait pas. "Fermoir" m'offre peut-être une  solution, alors que dites vous de ça?
> 
> "Je posai ma valise et en déclenchai les fermoirs "


Ou alors tu en _libères _les fermoirs ? (si tu l'ouvres)


----------



## BigRedDog

tie-break said:


> Peut-on parler aussi de _verrous_ ?
> 
> _valise à double verrou _



Je vais jouer à Maître Cappello: 

Le *verrou *est une pièce de métal qui glisse dans une *gâche *(ou *gâchette*) et qui joue le rôle de *pêne *dans les *serrures*. Les serrures dites *"à garniture"* équipent communément des *fermoirs* de valises, de sacs à main ou de boîtes à musique.


----------



## Nicomon

J'arrive en retard à la fête, mais que pensez-vous de _clapets_?

Trouvé sur un site commercial européen : Description d'une sacoche à ordinateur
- _fermetures à clapets verrouillables_

Et sur Ebay : Tourne-disques à mallette (texte copié tel quel, avec les fôtes)
_- En ce qui concerne la valise, le revêtement est en cuir de couleur bleue foncée, deux fermetures à clapets, sans cléfs (cléfs perdu), et une poignée sur le dessus pour porter l'ensemble._

Définition du GDT pour clapet, sous l'index _industrie du cuir (maroquinerie) :_


> Définition :
> Accessoire servant à la fermeture d'un sac de dame, d'un article de sellerie ou de voyage, consistant en une pièce articulée qui peut se rabattre sur le bord d'une autre, appelée contrepartie, ou à travers une fenêtre ménagée à cet effet.


 
On entend bien un "clap" en les ouvrant ces machins, non?


----------



## BigRedDog

Nicomon said:


> J'arrive en retard à la fête, mais que pensez-vous de _clapets_?
> 
> Trouvé sur un site commercial européen : Description d'une sacoche à ordinateur
> - _fermetures à clapets verrouillables ...
> 
> _



Oui mais dans ce cas, le *clapet *c'est seulement la partie (la languette articulée en fait) du *fermoir *qui supporte la *gâchette *...

Ou alors chacun des composants du fermoir a valeur de metonymie? 

Maître BRD


----------



## Luce28

Waouh! Merci KaRine pour la bienvenue.
A force de consulter des fictionnaires, et pour dire que oui, "fermoir" évoque trop quelque chose de petit et délicat... "loquet" est peut-être le bon mot.
Ca se soulève en faisant "bouing" (la valise en question est une vieille valise) et on peut dire sans problème d'assonance ni de logique : "'je posai ma valise en soulevai le loquet".


----------



## Luce28

Oups! Quel lapsus, pardon, j'ai écrit "fictionnaire" pour "dictionnaire"!!


----------



## Nicomon

Selon Antidote (et ce que je connaissais de ce mot)  un loquet est :



> Fermeture de porte composée d’une clenche pivotante qui vient se bloquer dans un mentonnet, pièce fixée au chambranle.


 
Tu ne confondrais pas avec _clapet_, justement?


----------



## janpol

"Je posai ma valise en soulevai le loquet".
Il semble bien qu'il y ait (toujours ?) deux loquets.
Une virgule est vraiment indispensableaprès "valise"...


----------

